# Misheard lyrics



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (May 2, 2022)

The Smiths- "This Charming Man"
Real lyrics-"a jumped-up pantry boy"

What I heard: "a drugged-up country boy"


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (May 22, 2022)

_... Need I say more?_


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 22, 2022)

WE'RE GOING DOWN DOEN EN UH LEUGH LEE LOUUU RAAAA

IN SUGAR WE'RE GOIN DOWN SWINGING


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (May 22, 2022)

His Eye is on The Sparrow...
 Actual lyrics 
"When Jesus is my portion".  
What I heard 
"When Jesus is my Porsche"


----------



## Foxridley (May 22, 2022)

Send My Love (To Your New Lover) by Adele

Actual lyrics: "Send my love to your new lover"

What I heard: "Get a little left hand love"

It was noisy when I heard it.


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 22, 2022)

Bruce Springsteen's "The Rising"

Actual lyrics:  "Come on up for the rising.  Come on up, lay your hands in mine."

What I heard: "Sign on up for Verizon.  Sign on up for Verizon tonight."


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (May 23, 2022)

Bruce Springsteen's "Blinded By The Light"
Real Lyrics: Revved up like a deuce 
What I heard: "wrapped up like a douche"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 23, 2022)

Plain White Ts "Hey there Delilah"
Real Lyrics: "Oh, its what you do to me"
What I heard: "Gnomes, what'd you do to me?"


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (May 23, 2022)

Not mine but someone I knew told me:

"Flora's Secret" by Enya
Real Lyrics: "
Winter Chanterelle lies Under cover Glory-of-the-sun in blue"
What they heard: "hope to train a jedi undercover with the help of sonic poop"


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 10, 2022)

Dirty Deeds by AC/DC

Real lyrics:
"Dirty deeds, and they're done dirt cheap."
What they heard:
"Thirty thieves, and the thunder chief."


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 10, 2022)

Also this:


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Jun 10, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> Dirty Deeds by AC/DC
> 
> Real lyrics:
> "Dirty deeds, and they're done dirt cheap."
> ...


I head "dirty deeds and the dunder genie"


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 10, 2022)

Hotel California - Eagles

The real lyrics: "There were voices in the corridor."

I heard: "There were horses in the corridor."


----------



## Crimcyan (Jun 12, 2022)

Tom petty, running down a dream
heard: bite my ass
Actual: rubbed my eyes

Sloan, money city maniacs: 
Heard: body covered in goat jizz
Actual: Body was covered in coke fizz


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 12, 2022)

Lady Gaga: po-po-po-po-po-po-po-po-poker face 
My 10 year old brain: boo-boo-boo-boo-boo-boo-boo-boo-booger face


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 12, 2022)

Schrodinger'sMeerkat said:


> His Eye is on The Sparrow...
> Actual lyrics
> "When Jesus is my portion".
> What I heard
> "When Jesus is my Porsche"


He didn’t just take the wheel. He took the whole car


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Oct 12, 2022)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> He didn’t just take the wheel. He took the whole car


LAMO


----------



## Funeralprime (Oct 12, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> Hotel California - Eagles
> 
> The real lyrics: "There were voices in the corridor."
> 
> I heard: "There were horses in the corridor."


this and also _un chinito pecando_ (a little chinese guy sinning) instead of 'then she lit up a candle'


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 12, 2022)

The real lyrics: Despacito 
What I heard: Dance by the sea


----------



## Kumali (Oct 12, 2022)

Grateful Dead: Truckin'
Real lyrics: flashing marquees out on Main Street
What I heard: flashing my keys out on Main Street


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 12, 2022)

Real lyrics: "Hit me with your best shot."
What I heard: "Hit me with your pet shark."


----------



## Woozle (Oct 12, 2022)

Giraffes in the air. Speaks for itself.






"I believe that the hotdogs go on."


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 7, 2022)

Ohhh nooo not enough noodle. The nightly seed is losing another bassist.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 7, 2022)

misheard lyrics: Leather pants dipped in honey
Actual lyrics: Leather and lace, kicking some booty

The song: Sonic CD theme, known as You Can Do Anything or Toot Toot Sonic Warrior


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 8, 2022)

"Dookie love? Are you sure?"


----------



## RubberfemAsriel (Nov 8, 2022)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> _... Need I say more?_


I thought that where are up all Mexican lucky was what about Mexican loki.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 8, 2022)

I mean in country you can just change lyrics to the same song and its a hit, and since 8 years ago I'm sure more have used this tune


----------



## Woozle (Nov 8, 2022)

When fuck your brother, he really wrong.

***

Don't suck it yet, no suck in sleep?


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 8, 2022)

Real song: "We're up all night to get lucky."

Misheard lyrics: "We rub a Mexican monkey."


----------



## PanthersForFun (Nov 17, 2022)

a sleepy kitty said:


> Real song: "We're up all night to get lucky."
> 
> Misheard lyrics: "We rub a Mexican monkey."


I used to hear "We're up all night to get funky."


----------



## Kumali (Nov 22, 2022)

Rocky Road (The Alabama Sacred Harp Singers, from the Harry Smith Anthology of American Folk Music)

Real lyrics: "I'm traveling a mighty rocky road"

What I heard: "God damn it, it's a mighty rocky road"

Hear for yourself:


----------



## Sodasats20 (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 9, 2022)

Real song: "Secret agent man. Secret agent man."

Misheard lyrics: "Secret Asian man. Secret Asian man."


----------

